# cockerpoo holidays at my house



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

After seeing a few of you out there wanting somewhere nice for your dog to stay while you are on holiday, I have been thinking about offering a place in our home so that your dog can have a holiday too.
We are a family of 5, me and hubby, 2 little girls and Weller. So obviously all holidayers need to be good with both kids and other dogs, I assure you both mine, kids and dog are very sociable. 
I have many years experience working with and owning many types if dog, greyhounds, jack russells, anatolian shepherds are all dogs I have personally owned and I have worked in kennels for many years up until having my children. 20 years to be precise.....oh my god I am getting on. I am 34, started my doggy work young!
I do eventually want to train, and start my own mobile dog grooming business but after a few years off with the kids I need to start from the beginning. So if there is enough interest from any of you cockerpoo owners I will look into, insurances etc to make sure I am sufficiently covered to look after your pet and have everything in place that you would like in place to leave your baby in my care and not worry. They would be welcomed as part of our family.
I can happily provide references for those who wish to see them.
Just need to guage interest first to see if it is worth doing, let me know


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I might possibly be interested for Dylan, as my daughter is going to be moving out soon and then I will need somewhere for hols. What part of Herts are you?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

We are in Garston near watford. Close to junctions 19, 20 and 21 of M25 and Junction 6 of M1


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Karen,
The things you do to get hubby to approve a second dog  

How do you fancy a trial run for the day this Friday? I want to take the kids to Legoland in Windsor and was going to ask a neighbour to pop in and let him out but I could drop him with you instead! I think you're quite close to me? Of course happy to pay you a pet sitting fee! 

Clare
x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Karen,
> The things you do to get hubby to approve a second dog
> 
> How do you fancy a trial run for the day this Friday? I want to take the kids to Legoland in Windsor and was going to ask a neighbour to pop in and let him out but I could drop him with you instead! I think you're quite close to me? Of course happy to pay you a pet sitting fee!
> ...


oh yes Clare we can do that! perfect way to introduce Obi to us, just a day and you can see if he is happy and no rush for you to get back, thinking he is crossing his legs wanting outside If you are happy then I am very happy to have him. Will start with early stroll to park so both boys come home at same time, I am sure they will get on fine, Weller isn't terratorial at all so can't forsee a problem, you would be welcome to come too to have peace of mind before leaving for your day out and they can have off lead time or if you are short on time I will walk him on lead obviously. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent .. good for you .. Watford .. easy to get to too... and offering dogs a real home environment ... 

Would you be happy to have two dogs at the same time? Just nice to know .... not that I am good at leaving my dogs .. but I guess I will have to one day :S

I have your email address xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wish I was nearer, sounds fab x


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wish we was nearer too, we always have a problem as we have no family to help us out when we need dog sitting


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

me too!!! it would be a long way for dog sitting tho!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Amanda ... not to worry your not the only one to miss out.... might not be able to put Lady up but would put you up any time


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That's a good location for us as we fly from luton usually. I prefer to leave Dylan at home if I can, but won't always be possible and you sound like a really good alternative Karen.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent idea - we used to board our Cavvie at peoples homes rather than kennels and will do the same with Beau when she is a bit older


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

BRING THEM ALL!!!!!  it would be fantastic for me to earn some of my own money while doing something I LOVE! I won't need another puppy I would count myself so lucky to look after some of your precious girls and boys. Jo I would definately take your 2, no problem. Even other half is on board xx
Molly is just so excited at prospect of having Obi stay for the day, she is counting sleeps!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

With the 2 poo fest's coming up, I will be able to introduce myself a bit more personally and will be great to meet some prospective clients and their parents


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

What a fantastic idea wish i lived closer and would def take you up on that


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

andy0 said:


> What a fantastic idea wish i lived closer and would def take you up on that


you never know you might decide to head south for a day or holiday one day


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

well just told my wife and she said her brother lives down south and so does mine so will def take you up on that one day


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wow Karen, you have yourself a little business going now. Just PM'd you back about Friday


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

We quite often visit Herts to stay with friends, and would need doggy day care whilst there for theme park visits, etc, so i would use you. Great idea - maybe we could start a network of these to help each other out?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> wow Karen, you have yourself a little business going now. Just PM'd you back about Friday


Clare if I could get a little business going from this I would have the most job satisfaction ever


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Karen

We are a bit committed to the sitter for our holiday in three weeks but do tend to go away quite often. I work at Heathrow so not far for me


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi all
Ealing here!
I am lucky enough to be able to offer dog holiday care too. 
I started this year and really love it but my experience is that four dogs is enough. The most we had was seven for a few nights, holiday changeover days and you just don't enjoy them the same. Too many new characters and not a lot of chill out.


----------



## Emily's mommy (Aug 8, 2011)

I actually had a question about puppy-sitting? We have somebody staying at our house while we are away. What is the going rate? We've never had anyone puppy sit before!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant idea Karen and you're not far from me. I may well need some help with day care or a holiday. 

Look forward to see you at the two Poo fests, we can hook up then and I can take your details. I think you'd better make up some little business cards, think you may be very popular


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Hi all
> Ealing here!
> I am lucky enough to be able to offer dog holiday care too.
> I started this year and really love it but my experience is that four dogs is enough. The most we had was seven for a few nights, holiday changeover days and you just don't enjoy them the same. Too many new characters and not a lot of chill out.


Wow Adam you are brave!!! 7 dogs  Think I will just start off with one or two extra, I wouldn't stress over that but seven????? I think my husband would leave me


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Julie I am absolutely going to take your advice. I am so excited I couldn't sleep


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just looked you up on a map (I didn't even know where Hertfordshire was!!  ). You are in a prime location for Heathrow, Gatwick and Luton airports, also Legoland, en route to Devon etc, wow! There was me thinking we'd never get to holiday abroad now we have Max (I wouldn't like to put him in kennels or have a dog sitter), or go to Legoland for the day/over night etc and then you pop up with your genius idea!!!! I will definitely use your services and am so pleased you are doing this!!

xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Karen ... thats just paid for next years holiday ... or your next cockapoo


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Brilliant idea Karen and you're not far from me. I may well need some help with day care or a holiday.
> 
> Look forward to see you at the two Poo fests, we can hook up then and I can take your details. I think you'd better make up some little business cards, think you may be very popular


I am off and running with this now, just ordered some business cards: Happy Dog's Holidays.
:jumping::laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If and when you want to expand maybe you could post on JoJo's blog x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi is so excited that he has already packed his bag and is on a stake out at the front door


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So funny. I hope I get some sleep tonight, I was just too excited last night. I don't even get like that at Christmas


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i think this is an awesome idea. From going to the first 'poo fest and seeing how well all the 'poos got on together, having someone who has a cockapoo look after other cockapoos in their home is a fantastic idea.

Lots of luck with your new business venture!!!

xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JulesB said:


> i think this is an awesome idea. From going to the first 'poo fest and seeing how well all the 'poos got on together, having someone who has a cockapoo look after other cockapoos in their home is a fantastic idea.
> 
> Lots of luck with your new business venture!!!
> 
> xx


thanks Jules, after telling my hubby how supportive everyone has been I think his is now expecting to come home and find a houseful of 'poos!!
He relaxed a little when I said it would most likely be just one family at a time, which in most cases is one or two dogs but if someone has a couple extra I am sure I could accomodate


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> thanks Jules, after telling my hubby how supportive everyone has been I think his is now expecting to come home and find a houseful of 'poos!!
> He relaxed a little when I said it would most likely be just one family at a time, which in most cases is one or two dogs but if someone has a couple extra I am sure I could accomodate


Did he think your house would end up like a cockapoo version of 101 dalmations??? (which must be what its like living at Jukee Doodles!!!!).

x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

And now we are back to two for a few days! Absolute bliss lol 
It's like having a holiday at home. 
Having said that it's so nice seeing peeps collect their dogs, how happy they are, want to know how they got on etc. 
I spend a lot of time taking photos, videoing and generally updating the owners whilst the dogs are here. However I read them back and it's generally, walk, sleep, eat, pub then walk, coffee shop, sleep, eat and wine bar lol


----------

